# RS3



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... ms_in.html

TT RS in new clothes.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

£40k for a hatchback, ouuuuch, bet it will go like stink though.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Fastest production hatchback? ignore the Focus RS500 which was a limited run!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks vile.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like an Audi...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Dash said:


> Looks like a modern soul-less Audi...


fixed


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Fastest production hatchback? ignore the Focus RS500 which was a limited run!


Why do you have to ignore the RS500? Really depends how you're going to define "fastest". According to the article the RS3 will be 0.8 seconds quicker to 60 than the RS500 - that's "quicker"


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

only took 7 years  luckily that means there will soon be a A3 mk3, yay for mummies and me!

 Sorry for hijacking but remember 2006? some of us do:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... go_go.html

because autoexpress isn't completely full of crap 99% of the time.


----------



## TT Co-pilot (Nov 23, 2010)

Shame it is missing the trade mark HUGE oval tail pipes inset into the rear bumper on either side that seem to adorn all of the other RS models of late. 

Those twin low hangers seem to lack the drama somehow...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah it doesn't look right does it? the only drama in an A3 is OMG UNDERSTEER WTF WTF OMG.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Same as TT then...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> Same as TT then...


no no no, worst, with the wrong rubber it's like steering on Ky jelly.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can't see how a performance version of the A3 would be any better or worse than the equivalent TT tbh.

And if anything, the original S3 was held in highre regard than the MKI TT.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

would be nice in 2/3 door


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

roddy said:


> would be nice in 2/3 door


I agree, the A3s gain a much sexier ass in the 3 door version, the 5 door, though still ok looking, looks like a chineseified A4.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Simply...Why would you buy that for 40k? :?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

when you put it that way, it really is hard to justify the purchase of a RS3, the TT-RS is a far better drive, RS5 is a more practical car.


----------



## TT Co-pilot (Nov 23, 2010)

BLinky said:


> looks like a chineseified A4.


Actually, I see where you're coming from with that one....

It does seem odd that they wouldn't launch it in the sportier (and IMO sexier) 3 door.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

BLinky said:


> it really is hard to justify the purchase of a RS3, the TT-RS is a far better drive


When did you manage to drive a RS3 to establish that?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

£40K is £5K cheaper than a TT RS. Just as S3 is £5K cheaper than TTS. Just as an A3 Tsi is £5K cheaper thana TT tsi.

It's the same pricing pattern.

As for the exhausts - the twin ovals to one side of rear is entirely consistent with the original RS2 and RS4 models.

But, that engine came from a Golf (OK Canadian Jetta - and that, in turn is half a V10) and belongs in a Golf. Stick it in the R making an R25, price it at £35K and relegate the currnet Golf T to sub £30K.....not gonna happen with current golf waiting lists, such is demand.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TT Co-pilot said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a chineseified A4.
> ...


Not when you consider the first two RS models were Estate (Avant) only.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

clived said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > it really is hard to justify the purchase of a RS3, the TT-RS is a far better drive
> ...


cos the A3 understeers like a bastard vs a TT. on cheap rubber it really feels like trying to turn on wax. Yes the TT has a bit of understeer too but it's a 100 times better than an A3.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

BLinky said:


> Yes the TT has a bit of understeer too but it's a 100 times better than an A3.


A hundred times better? How did you quantify that figure?

Let`s face it. You`re talking rubbish.

For the majority of customers, the TT-RS and RS3 will perform pretty much the same.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

TBH I'd get a RS3 over a TTRS. But I'd prefer the 3 door not the sportback! I think it will cost more than £40k though?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Wolfsburger said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the TT has a bit of understeer too but it's a 100 times better than an A3.
> ...


I'd say turning is a 100x better than not turning, how about you?

I agree tho. a TT-RS and a RS3 would be preform the same going at a steady 30mph, so would a Honda Accord, A F430, a jag, any jag, a cow, a horse, your parents, a push bike, my phone, this battery, jesus or this cake.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

BLinky said:


> I'd say turning is a 100x better than not turning, how about you?


Hmm, then it must boil down to a couple of things I guess.

1, The A3 you drove was defective.
2, You`re bending the truth in an attempt to be controversial.

I followed an A3 this afternoon on the A36 south of Salisbury, he appeared to be making decent progress despite the series of corners present. Strange.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

drive one, give it some try steering on the limit see what happens. It has on demand understeer.


----------

